# Mr. Ruger is GROWING!!!



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ruger had his 12 week shots yesterday. He is doing just great in all aspects. He weighed in at 30 pounds even. Had his nails cut and didnt eat the doctor. Has no ill effects from all the shots. He is sporting his very first rabies tag. I am also proud to announce that he has had 1 accident ( pee pee) in the house in 4 days. No muddy feet, yeepie.....the only problem I have is him standiing in the water tub and flooding the laundry room. SMall price to pay since the floor is mopped a dozen times a day. I will try to post pics. its really hard to take a picture since the only time he is still is when he iss asleep. thanks for lookiing.....


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

He is a nice looking pup!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Cute little boy! Yeah I know about the fascination with H2O. We have Max's bowl in a sturdy holder and can only fill it halfway at a time (loves to dunk his big nose in if it is deep enough), otherwise it becomes something to play with!


----------



## LaReine (Feb 11, 2011)

He's a cutie....Our Aussie stands in his water bucket constantly.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW. 
He looks like the could be Gunnar's little brother.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What a cutie he is! They grow up so fast. I mop my kitchen floor dozens a time a day. Jamie drips water everywhere. I am really happy though she is over her let's stand in the water phase. I don't miss that one at all.lol


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

:wub:thanks everyone. Like all these puppies they are the light of our lives...he has made such a difference in my life emotionally and physically. I have had depression due to my stroke. Ruger has MADE me get up and move when I didnt want too. He makes me smiile and I dont watch t.v. as much ,,,he is entertainment enough....:wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

lizzyjo said:


> :wub:thanks everyone. Like all these puppies they are the light of our lives...he has made such a difference in my life emotionally and physically. I have had depression due to my stroke. Ruger has MADE me get up and move when I didnt want too. He makes me smiile and I dont watch t.v. as much ,,,he is entertainment enough....:wub:


I can tell you are just in love with that boy. I know how you feel. A puppy brings a whole new life/karma into your home and life.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

@cassandgunner: I hope he grows up to be as beautiful as Gunner. I noticed in the album Ruger has the same toy, red, blue ,star pointed thing ....sad discription.......


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

@JUSTMELESLIE: is it that obviious????lol. I love all my dogs, but I am thinkiing that Ruger is going to be my HEART dog....Ill be so glad when he stops nipping my arms. I told my grandaughter today " MY ARMS LOOK LIKE A BLIND JUNKIE" . it took her a while to get it.....


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

lizzyjo,
Any idea how big Ruger will be when full grown? Osa is 27.5 lbs at 11 weeks, a very big girl…. He is gorgeous!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I havent got a clue how big he will be. I do know that his front legs are really large boned. His paws look like lion paws. I have a 90 pound boxer...not fat just huge...and Rugers feet are bigger than spikes. His father was a pretty biig GSD and his mom was I think average. Who knows. I wonder what he will look like when he gets his adult coat...where in tx. are you if you dont mind telling me. Im in Waco.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

We are just south of Houston. Osa's front legs look the same, I know exactly what you mean! Our Boxers are 70 lbs, and fairly lean. My bitch Chopper was just diagnosed with mast cell tumours….  but her prognosis is good… it could be worse….
I dont know how many lbs Osa's parents were, we saw them both, and the didn't seem overly large… average I guess. I could always ask her breeder, I actually worry about her gaining weight too fast. From what I have read 2.5 lbs per week is plenty.
Her color has lightened up considerably since 7 weeks old when we got her. She is a long coat, so the tan color seems to be emerging from beneath the long coat….


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

How are your boxers with the puppy. Spike is 5/6 years old and was the puppy before Ruger came. He doesnt really like Ruger. He barely tolerates him. I really have to watch him, He snapped the puppy once over food and left a mark on his head.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

The only issue has been over high value food… bones. Hubby mistakenly thought it would be ok to put Harley and Osa together with bones to eat!!!! Bad idea, he took her bone and they had a scuffle apparently and got a scratch under her eye ( we didn't see exactly what happened). My poor Hub was soooo upset!! Lesson learned. Harley is good with her overall and very tolerant. He is six. Chops is great, very playful with her. She lays on her back with all 4 feet in the air and they play growl at each other. We notice that when we walk them Osa is very bonded to them as her pack, and doesn't want them to get more than a few feet away at any time….


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

lizzyjo said:


> Ruger had his 12 week shots yesterday. He is doing just great in all aspects. He weighed in at 30 pounds even. Had his nails cut and didnt eat the doctor. Has no ill effects from all the shots. He is sporting his very first rabies tag. I am also proud to announce that he has had 1 accident ( pee pee) in the house in 4 days. No muddy feet, yeepie.....the only problem I have is him standiing in the water tub and flooding the laundry room. SMall price to pay since the floor is mopped a dozen times a day. I will try to post pics. its really hard to take a picture since the only time he is still is when he iss asleep. thanks for lookiing.....


Wow - he's getting big!! Kimber just turned 12 weeks yesterday (born 12/21/10), but he seems a bit small in comparison to Ruger! I sent you a PM (I think - hehe), and attached a couple pics that were taken last Friday - so you can see if you think they are continuing to look like each other. To me, it seems like Ruger's coat is a bit less 'fuzzy' than Kimber's, but other than that....twins...or brother's from another father and mother


----------

